# RedHat in den Müll! Oder was?



## cybergnom (9. Oktober 2003)

Ahoi,

nach tagelangem Ärger ist mir jetzt endgültig der Kragen geplatzt.

Ich habe mir am Montag endlich mal eine Linux Distribution zugelegt.

Nimm RedHat 9.0, das ist besser als SuSe, hat mir der Verkäufer geraten und ich hab ihm vertrauensvoll geglaubt.

Tja... ob es wirklich besser ist, weiß ich bis heute noch nicht, da ich noch nicht dazu gekommen bin, es zu testen...

Ich hab mich am Montag dann gleich mal daran gemacht, mittels einiger Tutorials, ein DualBoot mit WinXP hinzubekommen.
So wie es beschrieben war, schien es ja eine der leichtesten Übungen der Welt zu sein... Aber dem ist nicht so...

Zuerst habe ich mal meine Festplatte partitioniert. Auf diese partitionierte Festplatte konnte ich Linux auch wunderbar installieren. 
Allerdings nur im Text-Modus, da Linux meinen Monitor anscheinend nicht richtig erkennt und bei der grafischen Installation mein Bildschirm einfach abschaltet.
Beim reboot dann die Überraschung: Kein Linux mehr da - nur WinXP.

Bei der Installation wurde ich auch gefragt, ob ich eine Boot-Diskette haben wolle - natürlich wollte ich! Doch beim Erstellen der Boot-Diskette erschien immer wieder ein Fehler: Fehler beim erstellen. Stellen Sie sicher, dass eine Diskette eingelegt ist! *lol* bin ich blöd, oder was? Logisch war ne Diskette drin...
Na ja... dann musste ich die Boot-Diskette halt ad acta legen. Da die Installations-CD über einen "Rettungs-Modus" verfügt, habe ich mir auch nichts weiter dabei gedacht.
Doch dieser Rettungsmodus funktionierte - wen wundert's? - natürlich auch nicht: "Der Rettungsmodus konnte nicht gestartet werden, da eine ungemountete Partition entdeckt wurde" (oder so ähnlich...)

Da in allen Tutorials ausdrücklich darauf hingewiesen wurde, dass man den Bootmanager (bei mir GRUB) ja nicht in den MBR installieren dürfe, hab ich das natürlich auch nicht gemacht.
Doch wie gesagt - an mein Linux kam ich aus oben genannten Gründen nie.

Nachdem ich die Prozedur (mit einigen Veränderungen) ungefähr 15 mal wiederholt habe, wurde es mir zu bunt und ich habe einfach mal die Anleitung aus dem Installationshandbuch zum Erstellen eines Dual-Boots verwendet. Die besagt eindeutig, dass der Boot-Manager in den MBR rein muss.

Tja... gesagt getan, und - oh Wunder - ich konnte tatsächlich Linux starten! Was hab ich mich gefreut.
Der Tiefschlag ließ aber - natürlich - nicht lange auf sich warten, denn jetzt - erraten! - ließ sich WinXP nicht mehr starten... *grmpf*

Über Umwege bin ich dann doch nochmal an WinXP herangekommen und hab per PartionMagic aller Partitionen gelöscht und nochmal zwei neue (Linux und WinXP) angelegt um nochmal bei Adam und Eva zu beginnen.

Aber siehe da: *greizdeifezäfixhalelujanomoinei* jetzt hängt GRUB immer noch im MBR und ich kann nichtmal mehr von CD booten... Naja... booten schon, aber wenn ich ins Linux-Installationsprogramm komme, werde ich von einer Flut von Fehlermeldungen willkommen geheißen. Und installieren lässt sich Linux jetzt - ist ja klar - auch nicht mehr...


Tja... und jetzt stellt sich die Frage: Linux wegschmeißen oder meine Nerven noch weiter strapazieren? Habt Ihr vielleicht nen Profi-Tip für mich auf Lager?

MfG
cyber


----------



## Christian Fein (9. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von cybergnom _
> *Ahoi,
> 
> nach tagelangem Ärger ist mir jetzt endgültig der Kragen geplatzt.
> *



Schön, da bist du hier richtig, im "Ich kotz mich mal richtig aus" Forum.



> _Original geschrieben von cybergnom _
> *
> Ich habe mir am Montag endlich mal eine Linux Distribution zugelegt.
> *



Weil es grad so fett geil Hip ist.!



> _Original geschrieben von cybergnom _
> *
> Ich hab mich am Montag dann gleich mal daran gemacht, mittels einiger Tutorials, ein DualBoot mit WinXP hinzubekommen.
> So wie es beschrieben war, schien es ja eine der leichtesten Übungen der Welt zu sein... Aber dem ist nicht so...
> *


Ist es, wenn mann sich ein Buch kauft und informiert.
Das währe übrigends bei SuSE dabei gewesen.



> _Original geschrieben von cybergnom _
> *
> Beim reboot dann die Überraschung: Kein Linux mehr da - nur WinXP.
> *


Ja ohne sich vorher zu informieren, sprich ein bischen einzulesen, gibts 
ab & zu überraschungen



> _Original geschrieben von cybergnom _
> *
> Bei der Installation wurde ich auch gefragt, ob ich eine Boot-Diskette haben wolle - natürlich wollte ich! Doch beim Erstellen der Boot-Diskette erschien immer wieder ein Fehler: Fehler beim erstellen. Stellen Sie sicher, dass eine Diskette eingelegt ist! *lol* bin ich blöd, oder was?
> *



Willst du eine ehrliche Antwort auf die Frage?



> _Original geschrieben von cybergnom _
> *
> Na ja... dann musste ich die Boot-Diskette halt ad acta legen. Da die Installations-CD über einen "Rettungs-Modus" verfügt, habe ich mir auch nichts weiter dabei gedacht.
> Doch dieser Rettungsmodus funktionierte - wen wundert's? - natürlich auch nicht: "Der Rettungsmodus konnte nicht gestartet werden, da eine ungemountete Partition entdeckt wurde" (oder so ähnlich...)
> *



Das währe der Richtige Zeitpunkt gewesen, die Installation erstmal abzubrechen, und zu überlegen ob mann sich nicht doch erst etwas Wissen aneignen will.



> _Original geschrieben von cybergnom _
> *
> Da in allen Tutorials ausdrücklich darauf hingewiesen wurde, dass man den Bootmanager (bei mir GRUB) ja nicht in den MBR installieren dürfe, hab ich das natürlich auch nicht gemacht.
> Doch wie gesagt - an mein Linux kam ich aus oben genannten Gründen nie.
> *



In einem Buch könntest du selber entscheiden ob der Bootmanager im mbr probleme macht oder nicht. Denn WindowsXP ist da netter als z.b 2k und kann problemlos mit dem Bootloader im mbr leben. Bei 2k gibts den umweg mit dem Windows Bootmanager den Lilo / bzw Grub aufzurufen.
Das hätte aber - *wen wundert's* - im Buch gestanden.



> _Original geschrieben von cybergnom _
> *
> Nachdem ich die Prozedur (mit einigen Veränderungen) ungefähr 15 mal wiederholt habe, wurde es mir zu bunt und ich habe einfach mal die Anleitung aus dem Installationshandbuch zum Erstellen eines Dual-Boots verwendet. Die besagt eindeutig,
> dass der Boot-Manager in den MBR rein muss.
> *


Cool nach 15 mal hast du auch ein Installationshandbuch gefunden! Und das hat sogar weitergeholfen. Ich bin mächtig beeindruckt, ich brauch immer erst 30 Anläufe bevor ich sowas schreckliches wie lesen mache.



> _Original geschrieben von cybergnom _
> *
> Tja... gesagt getan, und - oh Wunder - ich konnte tatsächlich Linux starten! Was hab ich mich gefreut.
> Der Tiefschlag ließ aber - natürlich - nicht lange auf sich warten, denn jetzt - erraten! - ließ sich WinXP nicht mehr starten... *grmpf*
> *



Oi stand denn im Installationshandbuch nicht drinne wie du GRUB für Windows konfigurierst? 
man grub  <- heisst manual für grub



> _Original geschrieben von cybergnom _
> *
> Über Umwege bin ich dann doch nochmal an WinXP herangekommen und hab per PartionMagic aller Partitionen gelöscht und nochmal zwei neue (Linux und WinXP) angelegt um nochmal bei Adam und Eva zu beginnen.
> *



Ein ernsthaftes Handbuch würde dir aber erzählen das mehrere Partionen vorteilhaft sind. Zumindest eine für /boot



> _Original geschrieben von cybergnom _
> *
> Aber siehe da: *greizdeifezäfixhalelujanomoinei* jetzt hängt GRUB immer noch im MBR und ich kann nichtmal mehr von CD booten... Naja... booten schon, aber wenn ich ins Linux-Installationsprogramm komme, werde ich von einer Flut von Fehlermeldungen willkommen geheißen. Und installieren lässt sich Linux jetzt - ist ja klar - auch nicht mehr...
> *



Och in meinem Buch steht drinne wie ich 
a) per dos startdiskt mit format /mbr diesen wieder reinigen kann
b) oder über die Rescue Shell mit aufruf des Bootloaders und der richtigen Option
man lilo
man grub
diesen löschen kann.




> _Original geschrieben von cybergnom _
> *
> Tja... und jetzt stellt sich die Frage: Linux wegschmeißen oder meine Nerven noch weiter strapazieren? Habt Ihr vielleicht nen Profi-Tip für mich auf Lager?
> MfG
> cyber *



Jo schmeiss Linux lieber weg, bleib bei Windows, denn du wirst mit Linux nicht zurecht kommen.


----------



## Thomas Kuse (9. Oktober 2003)

Chris hat Recht!

Von *Try and Error* ist bei OS-Installationen wirklich abzuraten Einmal bei fdisk falsch gedrückt sind alle Daten hin

Ansonsten sollte das Handbuch wirklich alle erdenklichen Probleme ordentlich schildern und erklären. Ist ja mittlerweile schon Version 9


----------



## Habenix (9. Oktober 2003)

@Christian

besser könnte ich es nicht ausrdücken ....gratulation

Gruß

Habenix


----------



## vogtländer (9. Oktober 2003)

Sag mal Christian, bist du immer so drauf oder nur heute? Ich bin mal frech und zitiere das Motto des Forums: "User helfen Usern". Ich kann suchen, wie ich will aber ich finde einfach keinen Eintrag: "User machen sich über User lustig!"

Hättest du wenigstens noch einen Link dazu getan, wie  diesen oder diesen, aber nein stattdessen wird das Board mit Stänkereien zugemüllt, die teilweise echt unter die Gürtellinie gehen, prima Arbeit für einen Mod.

Gruß
Falk


----------



## cybergnom (9. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Christian,

zuerst einmal muss ich mich für meinen "Ton" entschuldigen. Aber ich bin halt nach drei Tagen etwas gereizt.

Allerdings irrst Du Dich, wenn Du sagst, ich hätte mir Linux zugelegt, um hip zu sein. Ich will mich in Linux einarbeiten, da früher oder später unsere Server auf Linux umgestellt werden und ich bis dahin ein gewisses Know How haben will.

Ausserdem habe ich nicht, wie Du mir unterstellst, einfach "drauf los installiert".
Ich hatte zwar kein Buch zur Verfügung, aber ich habe mich durch etliche Online-Tuts gearbeitet und das Installationshandbuch gelesen. Da sich aber die Anleitungen der Tuts in einigen Punkten von denen des Handbuches unterschieden haben, habe ich erstmal nach den Tuts gehandelt.

Und wenn Du immer von Büchern schreibst... welches würdest Du einem Anfänger empfehlen?

MfG
cyber

*edit:*
Hallo Vogtländer,

danke für den Link, aber durch die Linkliste habe ich mich schon durchgewühlt...

MfG
cyber


----------



## Christian Fein (9. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von vogtländer _
> *Sag mal Christian, bist du immer so drauf oder nur heute? Ich bin mal frech und zitiere das Motto des Forums: "User helfen Usern". Ich kann suchen, wie ich will aber ich finde einfach keinen Eintrag: "User machen sich über User lustig!"
> *



Nun ich habe ihm doch geholfen. 
Seine Frage war:
RedHat in den Müll! Oder was?

Und ich habe ihm geantwortet:
Ja

weshalb ich so geantwortet habe, habe ich in meinem Post deutlich genug gemacht.

Sorry aber ich geh auch nicht in ein Microsoft Forum und stänkere erstmal Stundenlang darüber was bei Windows mich so alles ankotzt und frage dann ob ich meine Windows CD in den Müll werfen soll.
Wenn mann patzig sich im Forum auskotzt so kann es vorkommen das die antwort genaus, oder noch patziger wird.


----------



## Habenix (9. Oktober 2003)

Also um mal etwas präziser zu sein.

Ich gebe da Christian Recht aber auch vogtländer.

Zum Problem das cybergnom hat/hatte ist es nunmal so:

jedes Installationtutorial beschreibt einem wie man grub zu installieren hat oder verweist einen zumindest auf die man-pages. Ich denke mal wenn er das hingekriegt hätte wäre wahrscheinlilch sein Frust ewtas kleiner.
Ich glaube jedem ist es bewusst das Hilfestellugen aus dem Forum für eine Installation äusserst schwierig sind da nunmal der user der Installiert ne ganz andere Betrachtung der Dinge hat. 

Gruß

Habenix


----------



## Christian Fein (9. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von cybergnom _
> *Hallo Christian,
> 
> zuerst einmal muss ich mich für meinen "Ton" entschuldigen. Aber ich bin halt nach drei Tagen etwas gereizt.
> ...



Vergiss am besten die Online Tutorials. Eine Installation des Betriebssystems ist soziemlich der Punkt an dem mann viel kaputt machen kann wenn das Wissen nicht vorhanden ist.

Raten tu ich zu:
dem Kofler - Addisson und Wesley Verlag - Linux Installation und Konfiguration
http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/AS...2141/sr=1-1/ref=sr_1_11_1/028-8239785-9720543

Oder aber wenn es denn umsonst sein soll, als ebook 
http://www.oreilly.de/german/freebooks/rlinux3ger/linux_wegIVZ.html

grüsse


----------



## tuxracer (9. Oktober 2003)

@all


Also um nun vielleicht mal doch noch ne Hilfestellung zu geben, nach dem was ich gehört hab, was sich da mit dem  erstellen der Bootdiskette zugetragen hat, falls die neue RedHat so ne bescheuerte Fehlermeldung liefert, und aber meint, die Diskette sei schreibgeschützt, könnte sein. Hast Du vielleicht den Schreibschutz der Diskette drin?

Was ich mir auch vorstellen könnte, die Leerdiskette ist futsch, oder das Diskettenlaufwerk ist tod.

Ich hab ja schon auf einige Rechner diverse Linux Distributionen raufgedrückt, aber so was in der Art ist mir noch nie untergekommen, wie das beschriebene.


Obwohl ich hab auch schon erlebt (bei der SuSE 8.2) die hat sich bei 3 von meinen 6 PCs schon beim booten und erkennen der Hardware aufgehängt, dann hab ich alles was ich konnte deaktiviert, und es ging immer noch nicht, aber zumindest dauerte es etwas länger, bis der Absturz kam.

Aber bei Dir ists ja so, das Du eigentlich schon die ganze Hardwareerkennung und all das durch ist, und eigentlich nix mehr schiefgehen sollte? sehr misteriös


----------



## Habenix (9. Oktober 2003)

Hi,

infos über die neu-installation von grub findest du hier 

Am besten du postest mal deine /boot/grub/grub.conf Datei hier.

Gruß

Habenix


----------



## cybergnom (9. Oktober 2003)

@habenix:

Das Problem mit GRUB im MBR hat sich jetzt erledigt, da bei der Neu-Installation von WindowsXP der MBR überschrieben wurde.

@tuxracer:

Die Diskette ist nicht schreibgeschützt. Daran habe ich auch schon gedacht, aber mit der Diskette ist alles in Ordnung (habe auch verschiedene Disketten durchprobiert).
Ich kann einfach keine Boot-Disk erstellen.

Hat sonst noch jemand eine Idee, wie ich eine Boot-Disk erstellen kann

MfG
cyber


----------



## Habenix (9. Oktober 2003)

> Das Problem mit GRUB im MBR hat sich jetzt erledigt, da bei der Neu-Installation von WindowsXP der MBR überschrieben wurde



irgendwie reden wir aneinander vorbei: kannst du nun Linux booten oder nicht?

linux rescue  immer noch nicht?

Gruß

Habenix


----------



## tuxracer (9. Oktober 2003)

es gibt ne möglichkeit per Befehl ne Bootdiskette zu erstellen, aber leider weiss ichs nicht mehr wie der geht, da ichs noch nie selbst gemacht hab, und nur noch weiss, das mal wo gelesen zu haben.


es könnte aber sein das das mit dem Befehl dd geht, aber frag mich ja nicht nach Parametern oder sonst was, ich weiss es nicht.


----------



## Habenix (9. Oktober 2003)

so gehts....leg mal die 1 cd ins LW mounte die cd und wechsel ins Verzeichnis wo die .img Datei  (hier als beispiel boot.img)

danach legst du eine formatierte Disktte ein (nicht mounten) und schreibst folgendes Kommando 

dd if=boot.img of=/dev/fd0 bs=1440k


Gruß

Habenix


----------



## tuxracer (9. Oktober 2003)

@Habenix


Das ist aber keine Bootdiskette, sondern eine Installationsdiskette.

Er sollte aber eine Bootdiskette haben, um das System zu starten, das ist was ganz anderes.


----------



## Habenix (9. Oktober 2003)

Stimmt...mea culpa

 dd if=Kernel of=/dev/fd0

Gruß

Habenix


----------



## chewie (12. Dezember 2003)

Nur mal so @topic

(redhat in den müll)


Nope, ich bin hier mit rh9 online, komme wunderbar damit zurecht und dualboot mit w2k is auch kein act gewesen. Für die weiter Diskussion, die die Tiefen der Distributionen behandeln, und daher echte Nachteile der ein oder anderen aufdecken, bin ich aber schlicht & ergreifend zu viel newbie..


----------



## Neurodeamon (12. Dezember 2003)

*Zum rumprobieren*

Zum Ausprobieren empfehle ich gerne (wie viele andere übrigens auch) die Knoppix CD.
Man kann sich alle Konfigurationen, etc. pp anschauen. Viel über das Betriebssystem lernen und man macht nix kaputt. Das System startet komplett von CD.

Zum reinschnuppern und lernen wie alles läuft reicht das allemal 

@"dieses linux ist besser":
Quark. Linux-Fans teilen sich in alle möglichen Linux-Dists auf. Jeder Fan "seiner" Linux-Dist. wird Dir erzählen "das" oder "das" sei besser als "jenes".
Ich z. B. würde Debian empfehlen (ist übrigens auch Knoppix: Debian-based  ). In Debian muss man sich aber sehr (sehr, sehr) einarbeiten.

Redhat 9 (auch Fedora) hat tatsächlich ein paar Bugs (z. B. fehlerhafte Netzwerk-Erkennung - muss man per Hand richten).

@MBR - Den MBR kann man übrigens mit M$-eigenen Tools wieder richten. Dazu braucht man nur die Bootdisks oder die Bootcd und die Rettungskonsole.
Multibootern empfehle ich immer http://www.boot-us.de/
Das Programm kann einem (als Newb) viel abnehmen.


----------



## JoelH (12. Dezember 2003)

*Re: Zum rumprobieren*



> _Original geschrieben von Neurodeamon _
> *Redhat 9 (auch Fedora) hat tatsächlich ein paar Bugs (z. B. fehlerhafte Netzwerk-Erkennung - muss man per Hand richten). *




Also meins erkennt mein Netzwerk, da hab ich auch nicht viel dran gedreht, sondern einfach bei der Install meine Daten eingegeben. Und das auf einem Notebook, Sony Vaio.


----------



## Neurodeamon (13. Dezember 2003)

@JoelH:
Hast Du ein Dialup-System oder gehst Du über einen DHCP-Server ins Netz? Bei letzterem bekommst Du nämlich keine Verbindung. Dann kannst Du entweder a) dhclient per hand starten (was die Systemstabilität sehr beeinträchtigt) oder b) Du schreibst 3 Zeilen Code in die richtige Konfigurationsdatei. Dann bekommst Du auch keine Fehlermeldung beim Systemstart und das Netzwerk läuft prächtig.

Der Fehler ist bekannt ...


----------



## JoelH (13. Dezember 2003)

*hmm,*



> _Original geschrieben von Neurodeamon _
> *@JoelH:
> Hast Du ein Dialup-System oder gehst Du über einen DHCP-Server ins Netz?*



Weder noch, ich gehe via RH9 Rechner mit DSL ins Internet und habe für meine Clientrechner feste IPs vergeben. Warum auch nicht, hab ja nur 3 andere Rechner im Netz.


----------



## Neurodeamon (13. Dezember 2003)

*Re: hmm,*



> _Original geschrieben von JoelH _
> *Weder noch, ich gehe via RH9 Rechner mit DSL ins Internet und habe für meine Clientrechner feste IPs vergeben. Warum auch nicht, hab ja nur 3 andere Rechner im Netz. *



Ich möchte hier keine Grundsatzdiskussion führen.

Es geht nur um folgenden Punkt: Die Netzwerkerkennung hat Bugs.
Das es bei Deiner Konfiguration läuft, stelle ich nicht in Abrede.

Das der Bug da ist, ist selbst den Entwicklern bekannt (nur noch nicht behoben).

Dein erster Post klingt wie: "Bei mir geht es aber, also ist Deine Information Quark."
Mein Post sollte verdeutlichen, das mir schon klar war, das Du nicht über einen DHCP-Server ins Netz gehst und dementsprechend diesen Bug nicht bemerken kannst.

Es wäre schön, wenn Du so antworten würdest, das ich mich nicht gleich verarscht fühle, was Deine Postings bisher zwangsläufig bewirken indem Du einfach nur widersprichst: Mit der Aussage: "Bei mir geht es, du laberst Schrott"

Ich wiederhole mich gerne noch einmal ...

So.. sorry für:


----------



## Erpel (13. Dezember 2003)

*Re: Zum rumprobieren*



> _Original geschrieben von Neurodeamon _
> *Multibootern empfehle ich immer http://www.boot-us.de/
> Das Programm kann einem (als Newb) viel abnehmen. *



Also, das erste was ich unter Linux konnte, war die lilo.conf an meine Wünsche anzupassen.


----------



## JohannesR (13. Dezember 2003)

**SCNR**

Ist heute der Tag der lebenden toten (Threads)? Hey, das ding ist 2 Monate alt, kann man sowas nicht einfach schlafen lassen?  

Zudem ist das auch noch ein Flame-Grundsatzfragen-Thread...


----------



## JoelH (13. Dezember 2003)

*Re: Re: hmm,*



> _Original geschrieben von Neurodeamon _
> *Dein erster Post klingt wie: "Bei mir geht es aber, also ist Deine Information Quark." *



Und deim Posting impliziert selbiges, nämlich dass RedHat und Netzwerk nicht geht  Dass stimmt so eben auch nicht. Es ist wie immer in solchen Threads, der Mittelweg ist legal aber den interessiert die wenigsten  LEIDER.


----------

